# Received my replacement 501 today...



## mdrobnak (Aug 11, 2002)

All is well so far. Hopefully it will stay this way. Now I just have to wonder how well they inspect the units when they get back to them...

Three things I noticed:

* Box now has a "be gentile" warning on it cause it has a hard disk.

* Unit has a different front panel (different logos)

* Unit has no warrenty void if removed sticker

Hopefully it will stay together now, until I get get a 921 when it comes down in price (WAAY down the road).

-Matt


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I remember when I had gotten replacements for the 501 before they had changed the logos and added a sticker as well. Mine was replaced 2 times and when I got the third one I sold it not wanting to deal with the problem again.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdrobnak _
> ** Box now has a "be gentile" warning on it cause it has a hard disk.*


Does this mean the 501 isn't Kosher?


----------



## mdrobnak (Aug 11, 2002)

rofl

err 'gentle'



-Matt


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

My 501 crashed today. I had it since I stated with Dish Network in January of 2002. It started to go by "pixing" and then sometimes loosing the signal. Then it said "code 0457 serious problem with the hard drive". I first thought I had a loose connection and checked out everything from the dish to the receiver. However the 30l was working O.K on the other tv. Another one is being sent UPS and will arrive Wednesday. Dish is going to charge $67.94 which includes NJ sales tax and delivery.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

It must be something in the air. My 508 crashed yesterday. I also have the same error code wich no one at DISH seems to know what it means. It must mean your PVR is about to die. Since, it's less than a year old (still under warranty) I have to pay $15 for the shipping cost for a replacement. I was hoping I could add the 8psk for the 6000 for no additional shipping cost, but they claim it couldn't be done. I'm going to miss my previous recordings.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Get extended warranty for $1.99 a month, takes 30 days to take effect.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdrobnak _
> *All is well so far. Hopefully it will stay this way. Now I just have to wonder how well they inspect the units when they get back to them...*


Not too well, I think. The disk drive on my 501 went out a few weeks ago, and we've since received three replacements from Dish (maybe one of them was your old one!), and *not one* of them has worked!:bang Everything's fine until I call for authorization, at which time it decides it never even _heard_ of Echostar. Three in a row. Number Four should be arriving in a couple of days. We'll see...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

If you ask after 3 tey are supposed to give you a BRAND NEW box!

If number 4 is a bummer it maY BE WORTH THE EFFORT WITH ANY LUCK YOU WOULD GET A 508(


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

If #4 doesn't work, I'm going to ask that #5 be hand-delivered by a beautiful blond virgin. Or maybe two.

Then again, with my luck, they'll probably send out a couple of blond _guys_.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well when the third one of mine went down they kept on and kept on telling me "NO, you do not get a new one, you get a refurbished one" and when I finally had to talk to someone high up on the phone she said she would make sure I got a new one. Well when I had spoken to them later they were telling me that they ALWAYS send out a new one on the third replacement, that was their policy, and I told them that was not what I was told earlier, and they acted like I was full of it telling them what I was told earlier.

If you get a new 501 you better sell it for what you can get out of it.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Received my replacement PVR501 today. Returning broken one tomorrow. Purchased warranty for $l.99. It was thirteen months old and off of warranty. It works well so far. But customer support waisted about one and a half hours of my time. They had to give me to their advanced support. Most channels were in red on the guide. I get everything. The smart card had to be programed to what I subscribe to. You think that would have been easy.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Raymond, that's exactly what was happening with all of our replacements -- all the channels were in red, and no matter what customer support did, that's how they stayed. Then replacement #4 came yesterday, _and it actually worked_!! I'm hanging onto our old one until Monday, though. Just in case.


----------

